
Startup claims to have a chip with 10 times the power of Intel's best - pitdesi
http://www.bloomberg.com/insights/chip-lunch/
======
patrickyeon
Video has _no_ content. It says 'there is a seven year old startup that claims
to be better than Intel. Bloomberg. See what others miss.'

~~~
wmf
That tagline is indeed humorous when attached to such content-free material.
BTW,
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_17/b42250411...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_17/b4225041157269.htm)
if you're curious.

------
wayneyeager
Can you imagine how cool that would've been if it had contained actual
information?!

------
foobarbazetc
Whoa, this takes me back to Transmeta.

------
phlux
Is this another transmeta or maybe a new procket?

